# How Long Did It Take You To Average Sub 20?



## tfkscores (Aug 29, 2009)

Just to see how long it took everyone to get to do this. Same thing with Sub 30 and sub 15 I guess.


----------



## Lorenzo (Aug 29, 2009)

im not even sub 30. but i got sub 33 in 2 months.


----------



## Ian (Aug 29, 2009)

Just 4 months after I started cubing


----------



## Jimmy (Aug 29, 2009)

Lol, you guys progress pretty fast. It took me like 2 years to average sub-16. =/ Well, maybe it's cause of my storebought cube is horrid. (I've always used store bought cubes, I've never once tried a DIY). Hopefully, my times will decrease with my DIY coming soon :]


----------



## TheBloodyTalon (Aug 29, 2009)

it took me 11months... 
and still, i dont know all the OLL.. 
maybe im not really focusing on learning.. i just love solving...


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 29, 2009)

Well, I've been cubing for about 2 years, and I still haven't hit sub20.

Although this is true, I'm sub30 with Fridrich, Petrus, ZZ, and now Roux, and sub40 with Salvia. 
If I would have stuck to one method, I'm sure I could be sub20, even sub15 by now, but I change methods very frequently. Also, I quit for ~6 months once, so that really killed my times.


----------



## jcuber (Aug 29, 2009)

About a year, just reached it recently. Then again, I almost NEVER practice 3x3, I focus on bigcubes.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 29, 2009)

a while...
i've been cubing for 3.5 years
but from that 3.5 years is about 2 years of speedcubing
and of those 2 years I took a 10 month break
out of the remaining 14 months I took another 6 months off
out of those 8 months, it took me a total of 2 1/2 months to get sub-20


...


or something like that. I'm not sure.


----------



## fanwuq (Aug 29, 2009)

I am no longer sub-20 on real cubes, but I would like to get back to that eventually. My best average was 17.5 from this spring. I achieved it last summer after almost exactly 1 year of cubing. I'm still now averaging around 17 on hi-games.net on a good day. Sub-16 averages are evading me on there...


----------



## tfkscores (Aug 29, 2009)

Wo fast times. After almost 9 months my best average i think is 21. so close. i think i got 30 around 2 months ago. i didnt take it serious untill 2 months ago to though lol.


----------



## imaghost (Aug 29, 2009)

I made one sub-20 average, 19.95 seconds, 3 of 5, 5 of 5 would have been better though, i think. But that was a month ago, so it was about 7 months cubing, I started in January.


----------



## tfkscores (Aug 29, 2009)

oh yea nvm i started in january to so its only been 7 for me... what do you usually average. weve been cubing the same amount of time.


----------



## PCwizCube (Aug 29, 2009)

Whooo for repeated threads! 
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=4153
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5102
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3343

January 6, 2008 - First Cube solve
August 19, 2008 - First Sub 20 Average of 12


----------



## Cride5 (Aug 29, 2009)

Some of you guys are seriously quick learners 

I'm personally only sub 30 (28.xx avg of 100, 24.xx avg of 5) after 8 months. So far I've had 3 sub 20 solves (one lucky), but I don't expect to be hitting sub 20 avg until well into next year! 

Once I get there tho, all these swish <R,U,L> moves should make sub 15 a breeze


----------



## foxdi (Aug 29, 2009)

started around december 2008 - january 2009, first sub-20 avg 12 was around july 2009 , and im sub-17 avg 12 now .


----------



## imaghost (Aug 29, 2009)

tfkscores said:


> oh yea nvm i started in january to so its only been 7 for me... what do you usually average. weve been cubing the same amount of time.



I usually average low-mid 20s, like 23, give or take a couple seconds, more likely taking off though...


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Aug 29, 2009)

Took me a while too, but that's because I study, so I don't have time to cube for hours and hours every day 

Anyway, I started cubing seriously around April last year (2008), and I got my first sub-20 avg about a month ago. I'm still not consistently sub-20 though.


----------



## 4Chan (Aug 29, 2009)

It took me 1 month to go from 30 avg to sub 20 with VH+COLL+Partial ZBLL.

However, I got sub 20 with basic fridrich in 8 months.


----------



## Escher (Aug 29, 2009)

Here's my nooby entry to speedcubing.com 'shortest time to achieve sub 20 seconds average':



noob said:


> learnt saturday the 3rd May after getting type (a) from cube4you on the friday. sub 60 in two weeks sub 40 in another few sub 30 a while after that then finally a sub 20 (19.67) mid July (17th). avgs not improved much since then (17-20). all thanks to jude and badmephisto!



The time I've submitted is 87 days. Though it sounds fast, it isn't considering that I had 3 friends that were faster than me I'd see every day to learn from and race, and badmephisto had just made loads of vids etc etc. Feliks, and Durben particularly are incredible though, especially considering that unlike me they got to sub 20 and just kept going...
I got that average and then couldn't beat it for a long time.


----------



## Carrot (Aug 29, 2009)

it took me 1½ year I think... But after 1 year I still was at 40 sec. Average... 

I've been cubing for 2 years now


----------



## Mr Cubism (Aug 29, 2009)

Cride5 said:


> I'm personally only sub 30 (28.xx avg of 100, 24.xx avg of 5) after 8 months. So far I've had 3 sub 20 solves (one lucky), but I don't expect to be hitting sub 20 avg until well into next year!



Thats almost exactly for me too, except that I doubt that I ever will avarage sub-20


----------



## Tiw (Aug 29, 2009)

I think about 9 months...but it was a long, hard way...
My first speedcubing method was petrus until I saw that everyone use CFOP.
The I got angry and also wanted know Fridrich, then I switched. This is about 7 months ago^^


----------



## tlm1992 (Aug 29, 2009)

i've been cubing for almost a year, 50/51 weeks or so. I'm not always sub-20, but i have both avgs. of 5 and 12 sub-20


----------



## piemaster (Aug 29, 2009)

It took me less then one month until i reached sub 30! Woo!

edit: After switching to roux anyway,


----------



## guinepigs rock (Apr 3, 2010)

I have been cubing for over 3 years and never got sub 20.


----------



## Neo63 (Apr 3, 2010)

Took about a year for me. But then again I don't cube much


----------



## Chapuunka (Apr 3, 2010)

I've been cubing since Aug 9, 2009. I'm now mid-20's. So after about 7 months (including about 4 months of not even know what Fridich is and 1-2 months of not even having a 3x3), I'm sub-30. Though that was always my goal; I never cared to get faster than that.


----------



## richardzhang (Apr 3, 2010)

It took me about a year.


----------



## Parity (Apr 3, 2010)

About 3 months for sub20.


----------



## ianini (Apr 3, 2010)

6 months.


----------



## dannyz0r (Apr 3, 2010)

Parity said:


> About 3 months for sub20.



lol rubik's exer


----------



## Truncator (Apr 3, 2010)

dannyz0r said:


> Parity said:
> 
> 
> > About 3 months for sub20.
> ...


This 

Anyway, it took me ten months to get my first sub-20 average of 100.


----------



## Parity (Apr 3, 2010)

dannyz0r said:


> Parity said:
> 
> 
> > About 3 months for sub20.
> ...



Does it seem right?


----------



## Haste_cube (Apr 3, 2010)

well, my fridrich haven't got to sub20 avg yet, so I switched to roux
3 months later, wooo sub20


----------



## denhil3 (Apr 3, 2010)

*re:...*

you guys must be very fast. I am just dropping my avg to 50s after 2 months.
My mom is getting strict about i've been solving the rubik's cube to much


----------



## vcuber13 (Apr 3, 2010)

I started speedcubing in august and just started getting sub 20 averages of 12, so about 8 months


----------



## Jani (Apr 3, 2010)

ianini said:


> 6 months.



exactly the same


----------



## Feryll (Apr 3, 2010)

I started in november, and I'm around 24ish. So around 5 months. But I guess, I've tried BLD, 2x2, OH, Square 1, learning and practicing big cubes, and for a 3x3 practice time of maybe only around 3.5 months? None of the other types of practice stuck but BLD, a little bit of OH, and hopefully big cubes will come back.


----------



## michaellahti (Apr 3, 2010)

Like 6 months or so.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Apr 3, 2010)

Mmm, about 2.5 months if I remember correct


----------



## James Ludlow (Apr 3, 2010)

guinepigs rock said:


> I have been cubing for over 3 years and never got sub 20.



I'm only about 2 1/2 and counting i think. In my defence, I do know how to solve a lot of different puzzles - my time is not just taken up by speedsolving.


----------



## rubiknewbie (Apr 5, 2010)

Sub-30 is easy. Sub-20 is difficult as hell!


----------



## Thomas09 (Apr 5, 2010)

Less than a year. About 9 months.


----------



## TeddyKGB (Apr 8, 2010)

I'll let you know when I get to sub-20, i've been cubing for almost 7 years!!!
although, i've taken breaks for months at a time, and didn't care about getting any faster until a few months ago.


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 8, 2010)

First solved cube: July 26 2009 (I'm pretty sure)
Sub 20 average of 12: March 12 2010. Though, that was my first a12 in a while.


----------



## Innocence (Apr 8, 2010)

I've been cubing 9-10 months, but not consistently to improve. I've only really been doing that as of late. And I'm almost kinda sub-20. On a good day.


----------



## koreancuber (Apr 8, 2010)

6.5 months. Yayz! (yesterday was my first sub-20 AO12)


----------



## nickvu2 (Apr 8, 2010)

You guys should really be speaking in terms of estimated hours. There's going to be a big difference between doing a couple solves every other day for a year while watching tv, and training for three hours daily for a year. This is why researchers typically use hours of intentional practice when speaking about expert performance.


----------



## Sir E Brum (Apr 8, 2010)

3 months


----------



## thackernerd (May 8, 2011)

*how long did it take you to get sub 20?*

I started cubing abiut 4 months ago and i cant sub 20 and i was wondering how long it took you guys to get sub 20.


----------



## Systemdertoten (May 8, 2011)

I've been cubing for over 1.5 years now. I just broke sub-20 a couple of days ago.


----------



## JyH (May 8, 2011)

Got into speedcubing around October. Averaging 17 right now. The biggest wall was the 20-23s range. It felt like I was never going to get past that.


----------



## Systemdertoten (May 8, 2011)

JyH said:


> Got into speedcubing around October. Averaging 17 right now. The biggest wall was the 20-23s range. It felt like I was never going to get past that.


 Actually, my biggest wall was from 24-27.


----------



## gbcuber (May 8, 2011)

I took me probably like, 9 ish months, and my biggest barrier was 21-23 second range


----------



## uberCuber (May 8, 2011)

Almost exactly 5 months after I started


----------



## caseyd (May 8, 2011)

im going on three months and am stuck at 25, all I need though is better lookahead, which is probably what you need, so I reccomend practicing on the worst cube you own, so you turn slower and can lookahead, its what im doing and its helping


----------



## Jedi5412 (May 8, 2011)

I had a break from 3x3 about 3 1/2 months at 27 ish then after the months break from leaning cll and getting sub 4.3 on 2x2 and megaminx my times has droped to 23-25. The biggest wall was 30's.

I hardly practice 3x3 so im unaware of any further boundaries. I would of been sub 20 if i knew Full pll and could sub 4 cross


----------



## JackJ (May 8, 2011)

I'm approaching 3 years of speedcubin', I hit sub 20 like 1.5 years after I started.


----------



## AJ Blair (May 8, 2011)

2 years, was stuck at 20-22 for about 13 months...then finally broke through about 5 months ago...then got stuck at 18, then broke through about three weeks ago, averaging low 16 now...


----------



## Zarxrax (May 8, 2011)

I'm still going for it, and you can see when I started from my join date there.
I think my turning speed is my biggest issue. I'm just slow.
Currently learning my OLLs, and that should cut about 2 seconds off my times and help me get there.


----------



## RaresB (May 8, 2011)

I joined ss 1 year ago however i took a 5 month break from august to jan so it took me 6.25 months. I was 20-23 for about 2months then finally i broke that barrier and now i am 17.5 second avg


----------



## cy2169 (May 8, 2011)

About 8 months, I think? Biggest barrier was the sub-30.


----------



## Systemdertoten (May 8, 2011)

I've now realized the big issues that kept me in the 20 sec. range were actually cross and turn rate, not look-ahead.


----------



## Inf3rn0 (May 8, 2011)

Just under 2 years for sub 20


----------



## ben1996123 (May 8, 2011)

maybe like, 7 years.


----------



## TiLiMayor (May 8, 2011)

About 6 months, my biggest barrier was 40s (maybe because of F2L).


----------



## Jostle (May 8, 2011)

Still haven't reached it.

Also, inb4 faz


----------



## Rpotts (May 8, 2011)

about 3.5 years but less than two years of semi-active practicing.


----------



## guinepigs rock (May 8, 2011)

im on 4 years and stuck at 30 to 45 im learning fridrich


----------



## Vinny (May 8, 2011)

I would tcehnically say 5 months because that's when I started CFOP.


----------



## choza244 (May 8, 2011)

1 year, I joined the forum in 2008 but started speedsolving in 2010 when I got my first speed cube


----------



## masteranders1 (May 8, 2011)

For me, I've been cubing for about a year now, and I broke sub20 about 3 months ago. I was stuck at maybe 21-23 for a pretty long time; I was just stuck in the 20s for a couple months. To get faster, I just learned CFOP with full PLL and 2 look OLL. I learned all the PLLs last October in about a month (some of which I knew beforehand, but finished it in about a month). I might learn full OLL, but I'm averaging 17-18 with 2 look OLL, so it's not really necessary to be sub20. I just did a lot of practice after I learned full PLL, I didn't learn any new algorithms. My fingertricks improved, and my recognition and execution of the algorithms solidified over the months. I'm basically stuck at the 17-18 range, starting to gradually average 17.


----------



## 5BLD (May 8, 2011)

This is my third month of speedcubing and I average 18 seconds. I learnt how to solve it a long time ago, but then I never touched it again until two and a bit months ago.


----------



## James Ludlow (May 8, 2011)

it took nearly 3 years to be consistently sub20


----------



## clincr (May 8, 2011)

6 months, but I improved an Alot after and sub 14 after 9 months.


----------



## goflb (May 8, 2011)

about 9 months, learning cfop in the process. now im stuck at around 17.xx


----------



## BC1997 (May 8, 2011)

gbcuber said:


> I took me probably like, 9 ish months, and my biggest barrier was 21-23 second range


 
How did you guys get past that wall, I occasionally get 19 second times but its just too hard to break.


----------



## Inf3rn0 (May 8, 2011)

BC1997 said:


> How did you guys get past that wall, I occasionally get 19 second times but its just too hard to break.


 
For me I just tried to turn a little bit faster and reduce pauses in F2L. It was a sudden jump down below 20 for me so just keep at it, you'll get there.


----------



## Verack (May 8, 2011)

I learnt to solve it march 16 2010. Now I'm averaging 18-20. I hit a wall around 24 seconds, and I just recently got back into cubing


----------



## Florian (May 8, 2011)

is started in May 2010 i was sub 20 4 Months later ( and 23 average official) and 5 Months late i was official sub 20 average now i'm official sub 14 and best average of 5 is 10.89


----------



## gbcuber (May 8, 2011)

BC1997 said:


> How did you guys get past that wall, I occasionally get 19 second times but its just too hard to break.


some lookahead, and possibly full pll, but it mostly came down to getting most of my f2l cases ingrained into my mind so I could perform them without thinking


----------



## LouisCormier (May 8, 2011)

Around 9 months after I started learning Fridrich.


----------



## EricReese (May 8, 2011)

JyH said:


> Got into speedcubing around October. Averaging 16.5 right now. The biggest wall was the 20-23s range. It felt like I was never going to get past that.



This sums me up exactly


----------



## Vinny (May 8, 2011)

You can easily be sub 20 with slow turning. I actually did an ao5 and 12 yesterday, turning very slow for F2L, then fast for OLL and PLL. I got a 16.xx average of 5 and a low 17 average of 12. Idk how it worked but they were pretty good averages surprisingly. I think I found my new turning style.


----------



## Coke (May 8, 2011)

I became sub 20 in about 2 months.

I started in february, became sub 20 april.


----------



## ~Adam~ (May 8, 2011)

Right around the year mark but I was stuck around 20-22 for at least 4 months.


----------



## collinbxyz (May 8, 2011)

Systemdertoten said:


> Actually, my biggest wall was from 24-27.


 
That was like my easisest. I have been cubing since September and just about averaging 17-19


----------



## Andrew Ricci (May 8, 2011)

About 3.25 months since I started speedcubing, and 3.75 months since I first solved a cube.


----------



## Rpotts (May 8, 2011)

low 20s was a big wall for me aswell. Also i was stuck at high 16-18 for a long time.


----------



## DeathCuberK (May 8, 2011)

took about 5 months. It's been a year now and I'm averaging about 16.xx.


----------



## Owen (May 8, 2011)

I started in the summer of 2009, and I still average around 21 seconds. 

I never practice


----------



## ooveehoo (May 8, 2011)

About 4 years, still not consistent though. I might have averaged sub20 in 2008 when I still practiced a lot but I didn't really time my solves back then so I can't know for sure.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (May 9, 2011)

started last summer.... average high 20s, low 30s, hope i can convince my parents to let me to to us nationals and be sub 20 by then.


----------



## hic2482w (May 9, 2011)

Started 6 months ago, at ~25


----------



## IamWEB (May 9, 2011)

Sub-20 a little over a year after learning (I was around the 20s mark/low 20s for awhile); ~7ish months after getting more serious about speedcubing.


----------



## PowerCuber (May 9, 2011)

Took me like 3 months, then I got stuck at 17-20 and I'm still there. It's been like 7 months at that range.


----------



## z8ex99 (May 10, 2011)

Have bin cubing for 3 month now and are averaging around 30 sek.


----------



## Specs112 (May 10, 2011)

I started summer 2008 and I'm stuck at 20 right now.


----------



## Chrisalead (May 10, 2011)

I'm averaging 19~20 right now. I cube since september (8 months).


----------



## Selkie (May 10, 2011)

4 months from the start of the obsession and at ~25sec. Hoping to be sub 20 within another 2 months (seeing good improvement recently and still many weak areas to concentrate on to help get down to sub 20)


----------



## DRAGON_RYU (May 10, 2011)

1 year and a bit.
but.
my hand broke about 3 months ago.
and biggest wall was 20~25


----------



## thackernerd (Aug 20, 2011)

*How long did it take you to become sub 20?*

How long did it take you guys to become sub 20?


----------



## tx789 (Aug 20, 2011)

2 1/2 years and I am only sub 30


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Aug 20, 2011)

4.5 years, still not sub-20


----------



## tigersfan1 (Aug 20, 2011)

4 Months and only sub 30


----------



## cs071020 (Aug 20, 2011)

1 year or longer,sill not sub 20..only sub 25


----------



## emolover (Aug 20, 2011)

A year with little practice until I got to 22.


----------



## sauso (Aug 20, 2011)

yeah I just hit sub 30 today. 10 solves average of 29.76. i've gone from 45 to sub 30 in about 1 month. However that's spending on average at least 2 hours a day...


----------



## RaresB (Aug 20, 2011)

like 6-8 months ive been cubing for a year and im so close to sub 15


----------



## caseyd (Aug 20, 2011)

been sub 20 for 2 months, cubing for 5, I practiced alot


----------



## Jedi5412 (Aug 20, 2011)

7 months Sub 20 just recently


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Aug 20, 2011)

13 months.... still stuck on sub 25.... about 1 in every 5 or 10 solves is sub 20 though


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 20, 2011)

2 years. I really don't take cubing as seriously as people think.


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 20, 2011)

Sub-20 took about 5 months.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Aug 20, 2011)

I started learning Fridrich two years ago. So right there.


----------



## N Zhang (Aug 20, 2011)

about 4 months or more


----------



## Raffael (Aug 20, 2011)

took me a couple of years.



~Phoenix Death~ said:


> I started learning Fridrich two years ago. So right there.


 
Could you go into details here please?
I understood it like this:
You were able to solve the cube with some other method, then switched to Fridrich and all over sudden you were sub-20.

So, my questions are:
What method did you use before, for how long have you been using it and how fast were you with it?


----------



## Florian (Aug 20, 2011)

4Month and my official average was sub-20


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 20, 2011)

4 months total cubing to get it with Roux.
I started with CFOP.


----------



## Reinier Schippers (Aug 20, 2011)

around 5 months I guess


----------



## whitejustice93 (Aug 20, 2011)

About 6-7 months .. and now i'm stuck at 15s


----------



## JyH (Aug 20, 2011)

Not sure, but to be safe, I put 4-6.


----------



## DaveyCow (Aug 20, 2011)

1.5 months and still only 90 sec lol


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Aug 20, 2011)

Since I started (including my LBL days): around 5 - 6 months; when I switched to Roux (didn't sub-20 until then; I was around 30 with CFOP): around 3-4 weeks.

I'm sort of kinda stuck at 15 at the moment, though. I'm not as hardcore as a lot of (non-cubing) people around me think, but I did progress somewhat fast.

(I voted 4-6 months, btw)


----------



## Verack (Aug 20, 2011)

After one year I was around 20. A few months later I was sub-20.


----------



## chrissyD (Aug 21, 2011)

about 9 months


----------



## rubikmaster (Feb 25, 2012)

I started in July 2010 and became sub-20 in December 2011,so it took me 1 year and 5 months,8 months since I started Fridrich.I had my biggest breakthrough in April 2011 because that was when I started using Fridrich,switched from a Rubik's DIY to an Alpha-V and started practicing like crazy.In 5 weeks I got from 75-80 seconds to 40 seconds.BTW,I also think I should mention something.In late November 2011 I started practicing a little more and in about 1-2 weeks I eventually got down from a 25 second average to a 24 second average and I was really unhappy with my slow progress,but a couple of days after that I suddenly started averaging 22.It was really weird.And my progress from 22 to 20 seconds also went pretty fast(about a week).After that my rapid improvement slowed down quite a lot.But anyway,I want to ask you guys,has any crazy rapid improvement ever happened to you like that?


----------



## AndersB (Feb 25, 2012)

I got sub -20 in six months, March-September, 2011. To answer rubikmaster's question, I went from averaging 29, down to 23, I only one day, when I switched from Rubik to guhong:-D .


----------



## Jaycee (Feb 25, 2012)

I got sub-22 in about 7 months, but it took another 4 to get sub-20.


----------



## Specs112 (Feb 25, 2012)

I started cubing in 2008, but I didn't care about my times until about a year ago. It took 6 months from the point that I started really practicing to reach sub-20.


----------



## rubikmaster (Feb 25, 2012)

AndersB said:


> I got sub-20 in six months, March-September, 2011. To answer rubikmaster's question, I went from averaging 29 down to 23 in only one day, when I switched from Rubik to guhong:-D .


Yeah,but I am asking you guys about any sudden rapid improvement not affected by anything at all(getting a new cube,learning new methods,algs,etc.)


----------



## Ninja Storm (Feb 25, 2012)

It took me about six months to become sub-20 from being sup-40. Not too bad 



rubikmaster said:


> After that my rapid improvement slowed down quite a lot.But anyway,I want to ask you guys,has any crazy rapid improvement ever happened to you like that?


 
Hm... 

Dropped 2 seconds from 37 to 35 when I got my Guhong.
Recently, had a drop of about two seconds, which puts me at ~18 for my averages.
Times just dropped a whole minute with 7x7.


----------



## Cheese11 (Feb 25, 2012)

About 4 years.


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Feb 25, 2012)

About 13 months. My biggest barrier was 25-21.


----------



## Escher (Feb 25, 2012)

Started June-ish 2008, I remember I was getting 20-23s in September (I have a pic on an old phone of my PB at the time ) and I think I was sub 20 consistently by the October school break, so I guess 3-4 months.


----------



## samkli (Feb 25, 2012)

Maybe around 2 years from the day I learned how to solve the cube, and around 7 months from the day I got serious about speedsolving.


----------



## chrissyD (Feb 25, 2012)

4-5 months


----------



## 5BLD (Feb 25, 2012)

Under 2 months... Not sure exactly


----------



## PandaCuber (Feb 25, 2012)

5BLD said:


> Under 2 months... Not sure exactly


 
................You gotta be kidding me.


----------



## aznanimedude (Feb 25, 2012)

only started seriously attempting to speedcube maybe 1 year ago, hit my current 23 second wall a few months ago, hoping to drop those 3 seconds within the next 2-3 months


----------



## 5BLD (Feb 26, 2012)

PandaCuber said:


> ................You gotta be kidding me.


 
Apparently I'm not. Looking back now I actually reckon it took my a little _ over 2 months_. I got sub-20 with CFOP then switched then joined the forums you see...


----------



## JasonK (Feb 26, 2012)

From first solving the cube till first sub-20 avg12: 2 years and 4 months


----------



## PandaCuber (Feb 26, 2012)

5BLD said:


> Apparently I'm not. Looking back now I actually reckon it took my a little _ over 2 months_. I got sub-20 with CFOP then switched then joined the forums you see...


 
Hm, I kinda did the same . Probably took me 3 for Roux.


----------



## jonlin (Feb 26, 2012)

I've been cubing for a year.
At 3 months, I've been probably had my barrier at 20 seconds.
Three weeks ago, I get a brain pop, and I avg 18 seconds now


----------



## AndreiNistal (Feb 26, 2012)

I think it took 2 months for me(I was sub 25 that time) to be sub 20.. Just practice 100 solves a day. You'll probably gonna do it


----------



## asiancuber11 (Mar 17, 2012)

*How long does it take to get sub 20?*

I've been cubing for about 5 months and i cant get sub 20 averages. I'm at around 22-24 seconds, is this a good time to be at in 5 months? but i really want to get sub 20. hints, tips, or just how long it takes would be good.


----------



## asiancuber11 (Mar 17, 2012)

My PB is 15.66 if that helps


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Mar 17, 2012)

Let me just tell you this: i wasn't sub-20 average for over 3 years of cubing. I started in may 2008, and didn't become sub-20 until june of 2011. So, you're quite ahead of the game from my standpoint.


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 17, 2012)

I went from 21ish to 15ish in about 4 months


----------



## BlueDevil (Mar 17, 2012)

I've been cubing for about 4 1/2 months, and I am about where you are, maybe a little bit faster. but I'd say where you are is perfectly fine. Just practice being more efficient, and work on algs, and I am sure you will get sub-20 within a couple of months (considering your pace thus far)


----------



## mangogi98 (Mar 17, 2012)

Look ahead actually got me sub-20. Do a ton of look ahead and slow turning solves. The times will be bad, but if you do it for a while, you will get sub 20 averages. I was around your average about a month ago, and now I'm sub 20. And for 5 months, 22 sec is really good, I've been cubing for almost a year.


----------



## cityzach (Mar 17, 2012)

Its different for everyone. For me, personally, it took FOREVER to get to sub 20. i was stuck in the 20-24 range for like almost a year. But after i finally started averaging sub 20, i got faster REALLY quickly. I went from 19 avg to 14avg in just a couple months.
So my advice is just to be patient. Good things come to those who wait!


----------



## jonlin (Mar 18, 2012)

I got to sub 20 by going slow and steady at 21, then changing to go twice as fast. Sub 20 was a breeze then. I might go back to turning slow now... I avg 17.


asiancuber11 said:


> My PB is 15.66 if that helps


My comp PB is 15.65, plus jrb got a 15.66 comp pb in the same round, so :fp.


----------



## Sillas (Mar 18, 2012)

asiancuber11 said:


> I've been cubing for about 5 months and i cant get sub 20 averages. I'm at around 22-24 seconds, is this a good time to be at in 5 months? but i really want to get sub 20. hints, tips, or just how long it takes would be good.


Look ahead and practice.
What method do you use?


----------



## balloon6610 (Mar 18, 2012)

It' depending on how much you practice per day. IF you practice a lot you reach sub 20 fast,if not it took forever to reach just be patiece and practice  Also some people progress extremely fast like me some people progress slowly but surely but all can reach sub 20 if you practice a LOT. don't give up


----------



## Juju (Mar 18, 2012)

Do a whole lot of solves where you focus on look ahead rather than fast turning. Do some averages of 100 - Make sure you don't stress out about your times, just try to get more and more fluid with recognition and execution of algorithms in solves. This alone brought my averages from mid-20s to about 16 seconds in the course of a month or so a year ago. I never broke the 15s average barrier, and kind of gave up. I just cube casually now.


----------



## buelercuber (Mar 18, 2012)

IMSLOW1097 said:


> Let me just tell you this: i wasn't sub-20 average for over 3 years of cubing. I started in may 2008, and didn't become sub-20 until june of 2011. So, you're quite ahead of the game from my standpoint.


 
exact same as him. it took me a while to get to break 20, but when i did, i flew by it. i average 15 now, and i never stood at the 19 mark.


----------



## JohnLaurain (Mar 18, 2012)

I'm stuck in 20-25 with intuitive f2l and 4LLL. Hopefully, after I learn full PLL, speed up my OLL and PLL, and work on my lookahead I'll finally be sub 20.


----------



## buelercuber (Mar 18, 2012)

JohnLaurain said:


> I'm stuck in 20-25 with intuitive f2l and 4LLL. Hopefully, after I learn full PLL, speed up my OLL and PLL, and work on my lookahead I'll finally be sub 20.


 
if you learn full PLL, and OLL you will guaranteed be sub 20 with your times now. but naturally there will be a learning curve.


----------



## GeoSpeedcuber (Mar 18, 2012)

it took 11 mounthes but I think it's couse of the cube because 8-9 monthes I was using chinese cheap cube which was not turning  lol


----------



## Eleredo (Mar 18, 2012)

Glad to see I am not the only one out there who's having a hard time to get sub-20. I've been cubing since March 2010 and my best Ao100 was 23.xx.

However, I have to admit that I have been kind of lazy though. All I learned was 2LOLL and 2LPLL and I thought that'd get me decent times. A week ago, I decided to finally get serious after two years and kick this lazy habit of mine once and for all. I'm now learning full OLL and PLL (with the latter one almost being completed).

I'll no longer time myself now though until I know every single algorithm.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Mar 18, 2012)

Just under a year after learning F2L but about 14 years after solving a cube and 18 months after learning the beginner's method.
I like to count from when you progress from the beginner's method since I doubt many people (if any at all) have averaged sub 20 with a beginner's method without previously learning more advanced techniques.


----------



## NaeosPsy (Mar 18, 2012)

7-8 months of wanking around after learning begginer's method. I would have trained totally different if i had to do that again.


----------



## Sillas (Mar 18, 2012)

1-2 years. I'm cubing since 19th Sept 2010, and I turned sub-20 (avg of 100) in the begin of this year.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Mar 18, 2012)

It took me just around 5 months. Then again, I learn visual things quickly and I practiced around 200 solves per day.


----------



## Crazycubemom (Mar 18, 2012)

Till now I haven't official sub 20 yet , It's easy to get sub 20 even sub 15 @ home but official sub 20 won't come 
I'm not expecting sub 20 anymore, it makes me nerves, Que Sera Sera. If sub 20 <3 to come is WELCOME @ My Official competition(s)


----------



## TheWitcher (Mar 18, 2012)

Who voted 1-2?


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Mar 18, 2012)

TheWitcher said:


> Who voted 1-2?


 
Could've been Feliks. He got a Sub-20 Ao5 after two months.


I learned to solve about four years ago. Subtract 3 years to November 2010. Started Speedcubing there and and about 14 months later I hit sub-20.


----------



## dr01d3k4 (Mar 18, 2012)

I haven't reached sub-20 yet - I'm still working on getting sub-30. My PB is 27.93 and my only other sub-30 is about 28-29 (can't remember) - most of my other times are between 30 and 45, with an Ao12 of 38.42 (all self-scrambled though). I'm currently learning PLL - I know 11 algs so far and then I'll learn OLL of which I already know 7 (the corner-only OLLs for 2-look OLL) and I'm also working on my F2L lookahead as I know I do take quite long pauses whilst solving F2L - my full F2L and cross normally takes about 30 seconds unless I'm lucky.


----------



## balloon6610 (Mar 20, 2012)

I finally finished learning full fridrich and sub 20 after 4 month of cubing  I think because i practice a LOT and learning algorithms EVERYDAY. In my opinion everyone can sub 20 if they really want to be and have enthusiasm to do  People say i am a weirdo for practice 50-100 solve everydays but i think that's why i progress fast


----------



## tozies24 (Mar 20, 2012)

I started cubing in march 2010. I got down to 30 seconds in that summer I think. I got down to 20 seconds at the beginning of the summer of 2011. A couple weeks ago I got a sub 15 ao100 but I don't know if I can repeat that right now.


----------



## teller (Mar 20, 2012)

I was stuck at about 21-22 for years, with endless ridiculous practice. I figured out what my problem was: I kept learning new things, and they would slow me down while I digested them, and just as I started to speed up I'd learn something new, and the cycle would repeat. If you just do the most brain-dead F2L possible, with a fixed cross, and only one alg per case in the LL, you'll be sub-20 before you know it. But the tortoise will eventually beat you.


----------



## cannon4747 (Mar 20, 2012)

i hardly used to practice when i first started. i'm coming close to two years of cubing and i'm only just now getting close to the sub 20 mark. i average about 21. i've only started hardcore practicing recently in 2012.


----------



## Mal (Mar 20, 2012)

It took me a year.


----------



## tx789 (Mar 20, 2012)

I've cube for 3 years and am not sub 20


----------



## CUBENERD101 (Jan 10, 2013)

*How long did it take you to reach sub20?*

How long it took u to get sub 20


----------



## WBCube (Jan 10, 2013)

I think a few months. Sub-15 is really what's killing me right now


----------



## ducttapecuber (Jan 10, 2013)

Well... I started cubing in March. I am just about sub-20 now! So about 10ish months!
If you have any questions about getting sub-20, PM and I'll help!


----------



## tx789 (Jan 10, 2013)

4 years and counting still aren't and I first learned in feb 2009 though it was July 2010 before I really started to try to get faster


----------



## Kirjava (Jan 10, 2013)

It's another "generate a list of random numbers" thread!


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jan 10, 2013)

Approximately 240 days.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jan 10, 2013)

I was Sub-20 a long time ago, and started cubing before that.

Screw you Kir no times here xP


----------



## cubingawsumness (Jan 10, 2013)

bout a year but then switched to zz


----------



## applemobile (Jan 10, 2013)

I voted under 1 month. It was a lie but so what? Made me feel good. Yeah man, try stop me.


----------



## Petro Leum (Jan 10, 2013)

it would be helpful to define what "sub20" means.

as for single, it was under a month for me.
avg12 sub20 was a month and a half. but that was some serious obsession when i started 

I dont think this thread is really meaningful though. and in general, i find progression speed depends on time of practise per day.


----------



## Isaac Paurus (Jan 10, 2013)

I've been speed cubing since about October 2012, and was averaging 1:00-50 seconds, and now im about sub 30, so about 4 months till i was sub 30.


----------



## bran (Jan 10, 2013)

I seriously started speedcubing in August 2011 and reached sub-20 in may 2012
And for the people who might think that i made my ss id in jan 2011. The cube i had then (a local made cube) broke in week or so due to which I had to put a stop to cubing and in August 2011 I bought another cube and started cubing.


----------



## Gordon (Jan 10, 2013)

I started in June 2011, stopped in Oktober 2011 and restarted in August 2012. So that are a total of 9 months now, or 5 months since restart, and I am still not even sub 30.


----------



## PeelingStickers (Jan 10, 2013)

my first sub 20 single was about 1 month in, maybe longer.
my first 3 of 5 was about 3 months in
my first 10 of 12 was 5 months in, although I was sub-25 after 2 months...damn that barrier was hard.


----------



## Speedmaster (Jan 10, 2013)

9 months to get sub 10 of 50, can't remember, when I got my first sub 20 AO 50, but very early i think,


----------



## Johnnyman318 (Jan 10, 2013)

It took me 12 months to get sub-20 averages and within the same month I got sub-15 averages. It was crazy awesome.


----------



## scylla (Jan 10, 2013)

About 31 years


----------



## arcio1 (Jan 10, 2013)

About six months for me(mo100), because I switched to Roux when I was averaging 21(mo100, too) using CFOP 
Counting since switch to Roux, 3 months. Now it's been next 3 months and I'm almost sub15.


----------



## Owen (Jan 10, 2013)

Haha, over three years later, I'm still not sub-20.


----------



## MalusDB (Jan 10, 2013)

Speedmaster said:


> 9 months to get sub 10 of 50, can't remember, when I got my first sub 20 AO 50, but very early i think,



You still progressing? I'm keeping my eye on you! That's pretty damn impressive!

EDIT: I think it was just under a year to get to a sub 20 single, but still no sub 20 avg (had some trouble with cube damage/hand damage/Uni/other arbitrary excuses for mediocrity )
Also I have no idea how anybody can be so quick on computer cubes, although I never really gave them a proper go I guess. They seem overwhelmingly awkward to look ahead with.


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jan 16, 2013)

Less than a month now I am sub 16 and now I am stuck


----------



## Clarkeeyyy (Jan 16, 2013)

Been cubing for about a month and a bit, average 28ish.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Jan 16, 2013)

Took me 2 years and 4 months to get my first sub20 average. A few more months before I was globally sub20.


----------



## manstrong (Jan 16, 2013)

Is this where I go for pity?

I first learned how to solve a cube in '08 and while I wasn't actively speedsolving in all of that time, I was for a lot of the last 4 years and I'm still not sub-20.


----------



## Coolster01 (Jan 16, 2013)

7 months (started feb 2011, sub 20 nov 2011).



manstrong said:


> Is this where I go for pity?
> 
> I first learned how to solve a cube in '08 and while I wasn't actively speedsolving in all of that time, I was for a lot of the last 4 years and I'm still not sub-20.



Keep on practicing!


----------



## MohitHitom (Jan 16, 2013)

Same here!


----------



## cube100 (Aug 11, 2013)

I am now sub 25 it took me about 6 months.


----------



## MarcelP (Aug 11, 2013)

I started in May 2012 and I am now averaging 25 secs.


----------



## aceofspades98 (Aug 11, 2013)

I started in February and got sub 20 in May I think.


----------



## Cubecube95 (Aug 11, 2013)

Started April 2012 Sub 20'd May 2013


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 11, 2013)

'ello, old thread.

I was sub-20 maybe 11 months after I began learning Fridrich, which I started to learn just before I averaged under a minute. Somewhere around there.


----------



## CubezUBR (Aug 12, 2013)

i skipped the 1:30's from 2:10 to 1:10, then to 50, 40, 25 and now about 19,20


----------



## rj (Aug 12, 2013)

I got sub 30 in 4 months of CFOP, and sub 50 instantly with Roux. (I dual Roux and CFOP)


----------



## pipkiksass (Aug 12, 2013)

Took me about 4 months to get a sub 20 single, 6 months to get a sub 20 Ao5, 7 months to get a sub 20 Ao12... yet to get a sub 20 Ao50 - currently average about 21 and I've been cubing almost 8 months.


----------



## kcl (Aug 12, 2013)

Took me just under 2 months to get a sub 20 single, because I averaged 21 and couldn't get a sub 20 for my life. It was shortly after that that I averaged sub 20.. So lets call it about 2 months. Going on 8 months now..

EDIT: I mean from the time I could solve a cube. In my time speedcubing it took about a month or less. I voted 1-2.. So I guess I've been able to SOLVE a cube for 8 months, or speedsolving for 7.


----------



## ryanj92 (Aug 12, 2013)

I started speedcubing roughly June 2011... I got my first sub-20 average of 100 maybe a month or so ago, so I guess 2-3 years. Puts me behind the pace apparently, although I account it to being largely absorbed in events that aren't 3x3 too often


----------



## TDM (Aug 13, 2013)

I first solved a cube in January, and got my first sub-20 Ao100 yesterday. But I'm still not averaging sub-20 on most solves - my average is 21-22.


----------



## kunparekh18 (Aug 13, 2013)

Around 6-7 mths I guess


----------



## Luso (Aug 13, 2013)

still working on it...


----------



## Gordon (Aug 13, 2013)

Gordon said:


> I started in June 2011, stopped in Oktober 2011 and restarted in August 2012. So that are a total of 9 months now, or 5 months since restart, and I am still not even sub 30.



Update, 7 months later: 
About three weeks ago, I got my first sub-20 single, but with OLL skip.
Currently I'm averaging around 28 seconds.

So not sub-20 yet...


----------



## Patrick M (Aug 13, 2013)

I think it took feliks like 2 months or so... (Is that right?) but for me it took a lonnnng time. Overall time probably about 5 or more months total time.


----------



## ianliu64 (Aug 13, 2013)

Took me 3 months to get sub 20 single, Ao5 and Ao12

EDIT: is dat quick?


----------



## Chilli (Aug 13, 2013)

I used CFOP for about a year and a half and got down to 21ish. Then I learned Roux and it took me ~4 months with Roux to get sub-20.


----------



## PianoCube (Aug 13, 2013)

It took me almost a year from when I learned to solve it till I got my first sub 60 single, then another year to average around 50 (I was not practicing much most of the time).
Then I switched from LBL with a rubik's brand to CFOP with a GuHong and used 3 months to get sub 30 and then another year to get sub 20.

I have now used a half year to get from 20 to 18.


----------

